# 5 weeks pregnant and yellow dicharge HELP



## jessica rabbi

IM 5 WEEKS PREGNANT

got my :bfp: on tuesday 

iv noticed that im my panties yestterday there was yellow dicharge :sad1:

it dosent smell itch or burn .im just worried 

is it normal ??

x


----------



## Janiepops

Hey I had this yesterday too, I'm 4 +1, but it's perfectly normal to have white or yellow discharge right thru your pregnancy! As long as it doesn't smell or itch you'll be ok. Remember, your body is forming a mucus plug over the cervix just now to keep your baby safe, so extra mucus will be there naturally.

Hope this makes you feel a bit better xxx


----------



## lou1979

Im 5 weeks today and mines the same..


----------



## kermie219

I had a lot of discharge just like that up until about 7 weeks...One day I freaked out actually because there was A LOT after a day of walking around and shopping but midwife assured me it was all normal and saw a strong heartbeat later that week. Try not to worry :hug:


----------



## MrsO29

Yeah I get this, had it with my dd too. Totally normal.
It only gets heavier!!!


----------



## bumpty

Im the same ........:hug:


----------



## lisa64

I have got it as well :hugs:


----------



## jessica rabbi

i thoufgr that some thing was wrong with me


----------



## jessica rabbi

[link=https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/][image noborder]https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev305pr___.png[/image][/link]


----------



## jessica rabbi

[link=https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/][image noborder]https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev305pr___.png[/image][/link]


----------



## Scally

I have it too, i had lots and lots of it earlier on and now it seems to have calmed down a bit. Thought at first it was thrush, but same as u no itching or anything.


----------



## lou1979

I hate that wet feeling, as im on knicker watch to.. drives me mad!


----------



## Marg_27

Yep, deffo normal hun, welcome to the 'knicker-checkin' club xx
(that shud b the nickname for 1st tri, dont deny it, we all do it :D )


----------



## lorrilou

Totally normal hun, im the same. x


----------



## mordino

OMGosh, I am so relieved to read this! I was about to ask the same question. I am 5+1 weeks and I noticed some yellow discharge earlier and was starting to worry a bit! 

Now, I can relax a bit! lol 

Loving this forum!!!


----------



## pkbaby

I've heard it be referred to golden discharge. It must be all the baby dust.


----------



## JayleighAnn

I still get it now, and LOADS of it some days


----------



## Natalie Flynn

I have it to. Not the nicest thing to have to put up with but totally normal :)


----------



## lexy604

my doc said expect alot of it lol


----------



## snugglebot

did any of you ladies get this pre-BFP? If so, was it kind of gooey - like snot??


----------



## esther

Discharge comes in all shapes and forms!! I had funny discharge at the beginning of my pregnancy which was yellow and an odd texture but it clears up. There are a lot of hormonal changes going on so I wouldn't worry about it. Just mention it to your doctor and your next appointment and they might do a swab.


----------



## SarahK

I have this too, for the last few days.

I suppose it's a sign of our bodies doing their jobs!

LMAO at the knicker checking...sooo glad I'm not the only one doing this!!

Snugglebot - I did get a similar this just before my BFP as I kept dashing to the loo with a tampon convinced my period had arrived...TMI!!

x


----------



## snugglebot

hmmmm...ok because I am debating whether to get an appt or not for a v-infection.. I assume jessi you have the same question - although you are preggers and it sounds like that is normal,

I just wonder if I should be more cautious because it started yesterday and I was only 8dpo...


----------



## karentia

same here tons of it !!!


----------



## Loobyloo30

Hi girls, I know this was a while ago but did everything turn out ok? I'm 5 weeks and having the same problem- its a dark yellow discharge on my underwear. A bit mustard coloured? It started last night and I'm so worried!! X x


----------



## charlie1510

Hi, I read somewhere that yellow discharge was caused by pre-natal vitamins. Not sure if it's true, but yellow cm seems to be really common so try not to worry.

Charlie xx


----------



## Loobyloo30

I heard it could be the vits too hun. Some women have said its normal, others have said they had dark yellow discharge before they miscarried :( sooooo confusing x x


----------



## AngelBunny

ive had it all the way through so far, its normal :D xx


----------



## lucy_lu10

I had heavy discharge all throughout my first pregnant and I'm 4 weeks along with #2 now and already have increased yellow/white CM! It's kind of annoying but like a couple girls have already mentioned, your body is forming its mucous plug which requires lots of extra discharge!! lol


----------



## Emmasophia

I have had it every week so far. Midwife said normal x


----------



## Loobyloo30

Thanks ladies, i feel much better now!! God this is such a scary time. Roll on 12 weeks!!! x x


----------

